# Những cách trị mụn đầu đen từ trái cây



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/5/18)

Mụn đầu đen luôn là nỗi khó chịu với chị em phụ nữ, chúng khiến cho làn da của bạn trở nên kém hoàn hảo. Mụn đầu đen thường xuất hiện ở mũi, chung quanh mũi và cằm, nguyên do chính là vì làn da tiết dầu quá mức khiến lỗ chân lông bị tắc, dẫn đến viêm và gây mụn.

Những đốm mụn này không có lớp da bên ngoài như mụn bọc nên bị ôxy hóa thành màu đen. Để đối phó với những đốm mụn này mà không lo lắng phải dùng đến quá nhiều mỹ phẩm kém tự nhiên, phái yếu nên thử những cách trị mụn đầu đen từ trái cây sau đây:

*1. Chanh*
Chanh là loại quả có tính acid, rất hiệu quả tẩy tế bào chết, loại bỏ bã nhờn và bụi bẩn trên da, đặc biệt với mụn đầu đen. Nguồn vitamin C dồi dào trong chanh còn có tác dụng kìm dầu, khô da khiến những nốt mụn nhanh chóng biết mất. Chanh có thể được sử dụng linh hoạt. Nước cốt canh có thể thoa ngay lên vùng có mụn, mát-xa nhẹ nhàng vài phút rồi rửa sạch lại với nước ấm, đều đặn mỗi tuần 2 đến 3 lần. Ngoài ra, chanh có thể kết hợp cùng sữa chua không đường hoặc mật ong để làm mặt nạ, chỉ cần trộn đều hỗn hợp và đắp lên mặt khoảng 10 – 15 phút và rửa sạch với nước ấm, mỗi tuần 2 lần. Cách trị mụn này hiệu quả không thua kém gì các loại mỹ phẩm trị mụn đầu đen mắc tiền khác.



​
*2. Cà chua*
Công dụng của cà chua đối với da là không thể bàn cãi. Nguồn vitamin E dồi dào nên dù bạn ăn sống, uống sinh tố hay làm mặt nạ đều mang lại kết quả rất tốt. Mặt nạ cà chua rất dễ thực hiện, nghiền nát nửa trái cà chua (có thể kết hợp thêm nửa trái dưa leo). Đắp lên da mặt trong khoảng 15-20 phút và rửa lại bằng nước lạnh. Mặt nạ này không những trị mụn đầu đen mà còn có thể áp dụng trị thâm mụn hiệu quả.



​
*3. Củ sắn (củ đậu)*
Nghe có vẻ bất ngờ nhưng củ đậu có công dụng khá thần kì với mụn đầu đen. Rửa sạch một củ đậu tươi, xắt nhỏ, xay nhuyễn và dùng phần nước ép thoa vào những nơi có mụn sẽ giúp da mềm mơn, đồng thời những vết mụn từ từ khô và lành lại. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể băm nhuyễn củ đậu làm mặt nạ cho da. Để hỗn hợp trên da cho đến khi cảm giác đậu khô lại rồi rửa mặt với nước lạnh. Đậu khá lành tính và nhẹ dịu nên bạn có thể thực hiện nhiều lần một tuần để đạt kết quả tối ưu.



​
*4. Cà rốt*
Cà rốt không chỉ giàu dinh dưỡng cho sức khỏe, vitamin A cho mắt mà còn có tác dụng trị mụn khá hiệu quả. Dùng nước ép cà rốt thay cho sữa rửa mặt mỗi ngày không những hết mụn mà da dẻ còn mịn màng, những vết thâm, nám sẽ dần biến mất. Bên cạnh đó, cà rốt rửa sạch, xay nhuyễn kết hợp với vài giọt dầu ô liu hoặc 1, 2 muỗng mật ong dùng đắp mặt nạ khiến da trắng sáng và sạch mụn.



​
*5. Hỗn hợp đu đủ, dưa leo, dâu tây*
Cắt một phần nhỏ trái đu đủ, gọt vỏ, vài trái dâu tây, nửa trái dưa leo và xay nhuyễn, trộn đều hỗn hợp và để vào tủ lạnh khoảng 20-30 phút cho mát. Sau đó, thoa trực tiếp lên da mặt, cổ. Sau 30 phút rửa sạch bằng nước lạnh. Hỗn hợp này tuy cầu kì, nhưng hiệu quả cao, giúp làn da mịn màng, trắng sáng và đặc biệt sạch mụn.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Chanh là loại quả có tính acid, rất hiệu quả tẩy tế bào chết, loại bỏ bã nhờn và bụi bẩn trên da, đặc biệt với mụn đầu đen


----------

